# help please identify this fish



## istock2 (Mar 9, 2019)

bought as assorted.....need help please


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Pictures are not that great but there are not signs of barring or blotch markings? These are Mbuna hybrids, so they can't be identified exactly. Hybrids of Yellow Labs and Red Zebras are very common, yellowish to yellow orange. Not sure if the blurry is different. Hybrids of many fish lumped under the vague name "Peacocks" are common too and can be yellowish or orangy.


----------



## istock2 (Mar 9, 2019)

thank you very much Noki


----------

